
This post was not bought - chei0aiV
http://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2015/11/20/this-post-was-not-bought/
======
jseliger
I write a blog and have the same policy. I do take books and occasionally
other stuff for review, though (see e.g. here:
[http://jakeseliger.com/2009/11/01/product-review-das-
keyboar...](http://jakeseliger.com/2009/11/01/product-review-das-keyboard/)).
Usually I don't bother noting books because I don't remember which ones came
from publishers and which ones I bought. Plus, I just don't think a $5 – $20
book (retail prices) is a big deal.

Oddly, after writing "Why you should become a nurse or physicians assistant
instead of a doctor: the underrated perils of medical school"
([http://jakeseliger.com/2012/10/20/why-you-should-become-a-
nu...](http://jakeseliger.com/2012/10/20/why-you-should-become-a-nurse-or-
physicians-assistant-instead-of-a-doctor-the-underrated-perils-of-medical-
school/)), I got a bunch of people selling medical stuff asking to pay to
write posts or do various other things. I just deleted all the emails.

------
CM30
As yet another person who writes a blog (of sorts, though it's more accurately
described as a news site), I pretty much 100% agree with the article writer.
Indeed, every single deal I've been offered I've turned down, whether that be
for free games, press releases, networks or anything else.

But what I find fascinating here (and this was briefly touched upon in the
post), is how desperate many of these advertisers seem to actually be. I mean,
they literally just approach anyone, regardless of whether the site has about
20 people a day or 20,000 a day. And if it's legal? Oh, who cares. I know
people on Youtube who were approached for sponsorship despite posting nothing
but songs taken from other sources.

The speed increase from removing tracking scripts and ad network stuff is nice
too, though that's not really going to be the biggest concern in future, since
adblockers are inspiring a move towards the type of 'native' content that he
complains about.

------
mschuster91
It indeed is amazing, the site loaded in under 0.5s for me from cold cache.
Compared to virtually any other blog or news site with some particular nasty
examples taking >20s.

~~~
jacquesm
That's mostly due to trimming externally loaded stuff. I did the same for my
blog and the results are pretty amazing.

------
jacquesm
I love his stance on serving his users and to trim the blog to the minimum
required to make it work.

